# Large PDF 52.6 MB sent to Fire



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

How do I send a large PDF file to my Fire.  I tried sending it to my email [email protected] but the file is too large to send.  I also put it in the Kindle Fire via my USB cord but then couldn't find it anywhere visible on the carousel.

Can it be sent to my Kindle Touch as well?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

It probably won't show up on the carousel until you've opened it.  You should be able to find it under Docs.  I recommend getting the Adobe Reader--it's much better than the Kindle app for PDFs.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with Dragle on both counts - the Adobe app is probably best for reading .pdfs on your Fire and if you've sent the file via your Kindle address it should appear under the Docs tab - make sure to check under both the 'cloud' and the 'device' list.

I'm moving this to our dedicated Fire Board where there might be some more experienced users lurking who can offer more advice.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I renamed it and put .pdf on the end of the title and got it working on both Fire and Touch from my documents folders.  Even though I now see .pdf.pdf twice on the end of the title, it works on both devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I renamed it and put .pdf on the end of the title and got it working on both Fire and Touch from my documents folders. Even though I now see .pdf.pdf twice on the end of the title, it works on both devices.


To send stuff to any of my kindles I use the Send to Kindle applets: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201238330. It's resident on you computer -- or an add on to your browser -- that you set up once and then it just works. It does NOT convert PDF's but when they show up on the device they're easily found.

I am not certain if there is a size restriction -- I've not tried loading anything that large I guess, and don't usually do PDF's anyway.


----------

